# Is it possible to put a video from a Mac onto a flash drive and open it on a PC?



## alc77913 (Jan 6, 2012)

And if so, how?


----------



## tombombadillo (Jan 5, 2012)

You can use this if they're on the same network or just put the flash drive in a USB port on your Mac, wait for it to appear on your desktop (or use Finder), drag the video into the flash drive, eject the flash drive and then plug it into your computers USB port. On your PC the flash drive should open automatically and you drag the video file onto your desktop or wherever you want it.


----------



## alc77913 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. When the drive was plugged into the PC, a message came up saying that the drive was not formatted. Is there any way that the video can still be viewed on the PC without formatting, since this will erase the video?


----------



## tombombadillo (Jan 5, 2012)

In this case you may be able to get around formatting it by repairing the drive: In the "computer" window, right click on the flash drive and then properties>tools>check for errors>fix errors. 

If that doesn't work, try Disk Utility on your Mac. If all else fails just format it and re-copy it from your Mac. The file system may be corrupt and that would stop you from viewing the drive.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you format the drive on the mac? if so, what file system?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The flash drive will need to be formatted FAT or NTFS. After which the flash drive can be read by the PC and you can move any files that you like.


----------

